# Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn



## Fletcher 15 (25. März 2012)

Moin, Moin 
hat jemand zuverlässige GPS Positionen von Wracks östlich von Fehmarn.
Habe eines in 20 Metern tiefe mit Echolot gefunden, ist ein regelrechter Fischmagnet#h


----------



## Nordlicht (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Ich glaube ihr wollt nichts wissen oder antworten, sondern nur auf die Schulter geklopft bekommen oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus S. (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr wollt nichts wissen oder antworten, sondern nur auf die Schulter geklopft bekommen oder |kopfkrat



|good:


----------



## N00blikE05 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Also es ist wohl egal ob du hier die Positionen angibst oder nicht. Ist ja nicht so, dass man Wrackkarten kaufen kann oder so... Zudem glaube ich nicht dass jeder der hier angemeldet ist ein Boot besitzt. Für mich ist die Einstellung nicht sehr sozial.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Es gibt im www ganz tolle Foren für Taucher...Da gibt es Infos zu Wracks- auch über den Zustand der Wracks. Ich würde mich dort jedoch nicht als Angler outen- dann könnte es mit den Daten ähnlich wie hier laufen. Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Homepage in der "Glasgoogle" gefunden, da stand einiges inkl. GPS Daten etc. drin. Ich finde diese Seite jedoch nicht mehr wieder (leider). Evtl. mal googeln unter "Wracktauchen Ostsee". In der Kieler Bucht liegen einige Wracks und mit einer freundlichen Anfrage bei der Waschpo gibt es da auch (wenn die Jungs gute Laune haben...) Infos zu dem Thema. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Z.B. www.bubblewatcher.de inkl. GPS Daten. Auch über Google "Bücher mit Vorschau" kann man einiges finden...


----------



## gluefix (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Quatsch doch mal mit ansässigen Tauchern oderTauchschulen. Habe ich auch so gemacht für meine Homezone. Habe sogar mal zwei direkt auf meinem Boot mitgenommen #6 , quasie als Dankeschön und ich kam in den Genuss eines Taucherguidings . In meinem Revier nützen aber die besten Wracks nichts, wenn der Dorsch zum laichen abwandert .


----------



## Samdeek (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Ja ja mein freund der GOOGGGEEEEL

5 minuten suchen und das ist das resultat.

Viel spaß beim reintippern ins gps

http://www.200bar.de/tauchen-deutschland/tauchen-ostsee.php

http://www.bubblewatcher.de/bericht_WRACKKARTEN_90_Wracks.html

http://wiki.seemannsreise.de/index.php/Kategorie:Wrack

http://www.thomas-swiglowski-diving.de/Wrackliste/Wrackliste_02/wrackliste_02.html

http://www.underwatershots.de/Wracks.xls

http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Seevermessung_und_Wracksuche/Wracksuche/wp_os_g.jsp


Sodele und das besste zum schluß

http://www.vragguiden.dk/overview.asp


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Jetzt haben wir die Geheimnisse der "Wrackangler" gelüftet und alle haben Angst um Ihre Dickdorsche.... 

Ich habe noch nie ein Geheimnis um neine (erfolgreichen) Angelplätze gemacht! Ich freue mich auch, wenn andere fangen. Mir geht es immer noch um den Spass und die sinnvolle Nutzung meiner Freizeit. Auch wenn ich mich immer noch über große (und kleine) Fänge freue.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Danke für die tollen Seiten!! :m


----------



## micki2007 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Viel spaß beim reintippern ins gps

was seit ihr nur für "Menschen"Angelkollegen ;+;+  #c#c
sicher ist das Arbeit sich einige GPS - daten zusammen zusammeln    keine frage 
Aaaber meint ihr denn wirklich, da setzen sich jetzt 200 Leute auf eure daten ;+
ich Teile gern :m natürlich immer, mit der Hoffnung, das andere mir auch helfen. Wen ich Glück habe, ist das auch so |supergri wenn nicht sowat #c
ich bin immer noch Optimist. #h dafür sind doch die Foren da |bla:
Hänge mal ein Word- doku ran :m wo einige Wrackdaten (selbst gesammlt, aber kein geheimis auch nur gegoogelt) drin stehen. 
Gebiete: Fehmarn, Kiel, Lübecker Bucht,Rügen
und wenn jemand das ergänzt oder mir Daten zukommen läßt (mit angaben: was, wann und mehr) pflege ich die ein. so einfach ist das :m  
man sollte doch bedenken, das JPS-Daten nicht immer 100% stimmen, man muß also trotz alle dem auf dem Wasser suchen

viel spass mit den Daten

michael

ps: mußt die Liste teilen. 2ter Teil Rügen Östlich und andere


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*



micki2007 schrieb:


> Viel spaß beim reintippern ins gps
> 
> was seit ihr nur für "Menschen"Angelkollegen ;+;+ #c#c
> sicher ist das Arbeit sich einige GPS - daten zusammen zusammeln  keine frage
> ...


 


Für was Smilies alles herhalten müssen. Gibt es da ein Bonus-
system?


----------



## Finally (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Hallo Zusammen,

wir übernehmen am Samstag Abend die Baltic IV in Heiligenhafen und bleiben bis zum 01.05.. Natürlich habe ich mit Interesse die Infos zu den Hotspots verfolgt. Wir sind mit 7 Angelkollegen an Bord und hoffen auf ein paar schöne Tage. Nun aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Ich habe im Vorfeld intensiv in "Purplefinder" interessante Hotspots gesucht, z. B. Wracks, Untiefen, Rinnen. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass diese Positionangaben mit der Wirklichkeit nahezu übereinstimmen oder bin ich da zu naiv, dass das auch Erfolg bringen könnte? Ebenso habe ich bestimmte Positionen aus dem Angelführer Fehmarn übernommen. Sollte man diese Stellen anfahren oder sind die schon wegen der Öffentlichkeit überfischt? 

Wir freuen uns riesig auf Fehmarn.
Finally


----------



## Carptigers (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Die Positionen vom "Purplefinder" sind ca. 800m versetzt. Habe ich mal mit meinem GPS verglichen.


----------



## N00blikE05 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Der Angelführer Fehmarn ist super, wenn du das kleine blaue Buch meinst. War anner Ostküste auf Butt los und gegen Abend wollte ich mal die Plätze anschauen, ob da wirklich Fisch/Dorsch ist. Im Buch Nummer 3 und 4 hab ich mir angeschaut im Umkreis von ungefähr 150 Meter .....waren immer häufiger kleinere Schwärme Dorsche aufm Echolot zu sehen. War nicht der einzige in der Gegend.


----------



## Finally (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Danke für eure Hinweise (es ist das kleine blaue Buch). Ich habe mir die Positionen von einigen markanten Bojen bei purplefinder herausgesucht und werde am Sonntag die Abweichungen zu meinem GPS vor Ort feststellen. Nach dem 1. Mai werde ich dann über unseren Ausflug im Board berichten. 

Vielen Dank
Finally


----------



## Finally (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Hallo,

ich habe am 30.04. die echten Positionen mit denen aus Purplefinder abgeleiteten Positionen verglichen. Da sind zwar Sekunden drin, die aber eine Abweichung von max. 100 Metern ausmachen. Selbst mit den Daten auf dem Kartenplotter der Baltic IV hatten wir große Übereinstimmungen. Ich denke schon, das Purplefinder eine gute Orientierungshilfe ist.

Viele Grüße
Finally


----------



## micki2007 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für was Smilies alles herhalten müssen. Gibt es da ein Bonus-
> system?



@Jürgen
ich schreibe nicht so viel hier  und da muß ich doch die Smilies, alle in den wenigen Beiträgen unterbringen |supergri 

michael


----------



## hf2110 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Hallo
Wie war das denn nun mit dem Dorschfang , wir fahren in 3 wochen mit der Baltic 3 raus und wollen auch unser Glück versuchen .

petri heil
jürgen aus hannover


----------



## DorschChris (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*

Wo in 3 Wochen der Fisch steht, kann dir jetzt noch keiner sagen.


----------



## Finally (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wrackpositionen Ostküste von Fehmarn*



hf2110 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie war das denn nun mit dem Dorschfang , wir fahren in 3 wochen mit der Baltic 3 raus und wollen auch unser Glück versuchen .
> 
> petri heil
> jürgen aus hannover



Warte mal ab, wie der Wind steht. Dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden wo du hin fährst. Ich glaube, man braucht nicht unbedingt an ein Wrack. Du kannst richtig schöne Dorsche beim Schleppen bis 10 Meter erwischen. 

Viel Erfolg
Finally


----------

